# Scales for weighing



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I was wondering what type of scales people use and recommend. The one I have is becoming too small for my boys and I'm not really sure I trust it so I want to get something new and reliable.

Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I use this one:

http://www.amazon.com/EatSmart-Precisio ... 097&sr=8-1

I have a small cardboard box, put it on the scale, hit the tare and then put hedgie in it. It's good and reliable.


----------



## kimmypooh (Jan 29, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> I use this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EatSmart-Precisio ... 097&sr=8-1
> 
> I have a small cardboard box, put it on the scale, hit the tare and then put hedgie in it. It's good and reliable.


I bought this one too. It is very accurate and quite inexpensive for a scale.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that's what we use: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QS087A


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Could this work?

http://www.amazon.com/My-Weigh-7001-Shi ... B000MCZNHG


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

hedgehog3333 said:


> Could this work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Weigh-7001-Shi ... B000MCZNHG


I think that would work.  I couldn't find what the increments are though, probably 1gr?


----------

